# Miranda Rights for EMS



## doc5242 (Aug 8, 2006)

You have the right to be spinal immobilized, despite the fact that you were only hit at the speed equivalent to that of a sloth on Valium.

If you give up this right to abuse the system, any attempt to fake neck pain later on can and will be used against you in the course of me starting multiple, painful, large-bore IVs.

You have the right to distract the ER physician from treating any real patients and to have an attorney present, which is why the ER staff will do needless tests and procedures to begin with, just so they can cover their own butts.

If you cannot afford a new car, a new car will be won for you by your unethical, ambulance-chasing, low-life, blood-sucking lawyer—by tying up the judicial system for years in the hopes that the poor ******* who tapped your back bumper will settle out of court, at no cost to you.

If you understand these rights as read to you, please nod your head violently up and down.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I need to print that on a card and laminate it. 

My vote for best post ever.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 8, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> I think I need to print that on a card and laminate it.
> 
> My vote for best post ever.


You have my vote.  Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 8, 2006)

I love it!  I think I will print it and post it in the patient area of our ambulance.  

Wonder how long it will get left there......


----------



## Kendall (Aug 9, 2006)

Ha! I like it! My vote as well for best post!


----------



## c-spine (Aug 9, 2006)

doc5242 said:
			
		

> If you understand these rights as read to you, please nod your head violently up and down.





			
				ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> My vote for best post ever.




-nods head violently up and down-


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 9, 2006)

I vote to make this an official and required sign on every ambulance nationwide.

I also vote for best post ever.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 9, 2006)

great post, good job


----------



## Kendall (Aug 10, 2006)

I have to say, that was well said! I have a family member who fell victim to one of the types of people described in the original post. It's quite frustrating to go through the legal system to prove fraud - which is the most ironic thing about it!


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 10, 2006)

Awesome! I love it!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 10, 2006)

This needs to be taped to the ceiling of every ambulance, right over the head of the cot. Might give our "critically injured" patients a chance to consider the consequences before calling 1-800-MOR-CASH.  That and letting them see what a 12 ga. needle actually looks like might do the trick...lol.  Great post!!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 11, 2006)

Tincanfireman said:
			
		

> This needs to be taped to the ceiling of every ambulance, right over the head of the cot. Might give our "critically injured" patients a chance to consider the consequences before calling 1-800-MOR-CASH.  That and letting them see what a 12 ga. needle actually looks like might do the trick...lol.  Great post!!



*Yeah, what he said. Ditto!  *


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Aug 11, 2006)

While I agree with the post, posting in our trucks might get us all fired, seeing as that all attorneys, including the one that would defend our service's, stick together like tar.  Plus hey, we can add the up charge for the LSB and all and then forget to check that tiny box that says medically nessecary on the bill!


----------



## EMTLVFC4 (Oct 29, 2006)

Beautiful absolutely beautiful! And where I ride it would get left up in the patient compartment for a very long time and probably read to ever drunk something or another on a saturday night! 

And yet another vote for best post ever.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 29, 2006)

I love it!!


----------



## scorpiolcp (Oct 29, 2006)

We needed this today at the Atlanta Motor Speedway!


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 21, 2006)

:beerchug:


----------



## Megs_h13 (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree with everyone on this one. Great Post!!!


----------



## Aileana (Aug 6, 2007)

haahahha I can't stop laughing at this one!!! 
(I know it's an old post, but thought it deserves to be unearthed. )


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 9, 2007)

Kendall said:


> I have to say, that was well said! I have a family member who fell victim to one of the types of people described in the original post. It's quite frustrating to go through the legal system to prove fraud - which is the most ironic thing about it!


whilst still appreciating the original post i must say this...
AND FINALLY, someone who knows the meaning of the word irony and uses it correctly! *applause*


----------



## Kendall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you  Being in advanced English courses helps...


----------



## Hockey (Apr 27, 2009)

*CLEAR*


*SHOCK*


*REVIVED*


Just wanted to bump this awesome post to show newer users


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Apr 29, 2009)

Pushed to shock again>>> bump.


----------

